
Save your ticket for Disrupt Berlin Hackathon 2017 - maephisto
https://getmetothehackathon.co/
======
maephisto
Was fighting with the idea that I'll have to constantly keep an eye on
TechCrunch's Twitter account, waiting for "The Tweet", where tickets are being
made available. But, in the tradition of a hackathon, why not hack it ?! So I
made myself a bot that streams in all TC Twitter activity and emails/texts me
when tickets are available. That went out pretty smoothly, so why not make it
public, for other to use too. The final result it's what you now see at
[https://getmetothehackathon.co/](https://getmetothehackathon.co/) Feel free
to use it and join me at the Disrupt Berlin Hackathon.

